# Peapoo&Petey are gone



## peapoo_bunny

...last night something got through the chainlink fence... Peapoo and Petey are gone... I was supposed to fix the fence yesterday and if i would have just done it like i was supposed to instead of putting it off they would bothbe ok today... if i would have just fixed that fence:tears2:

Petey and Peapoo my heartbunny... You two will be missed so much...you already are! Peapoo you were with me almost two years, and Petey a year...but it wasnt enough..we loved you two so much..

i dont know what else to say..im in shock:bigtears:

Rest in Peace Peapoo & Petey:sad:


----------



## peapoo_bunny




----------



## ellissian

I'm so sorry......I don't know what to say. :bigtears:

Binky free little Peapoo and Petey, you were so loved. :rainbow:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I am in shock, I'm so so sorry.:bigtears:

:rip:


----------



## Michaela

Oh my goshIcannot believe this, I am so so sorry. :cry2

Binky free Peapoo and Petey, you were loved, and will be missed so much. :rainbow:


----------



## Crystalballl

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts are with you!

Binky Free Peapoo and Petey!

Crystal


----------



## Munchkin

Oy NO!

I'm so very sorry to hear this news. RIP lovely bunnies.


----------



## SOOOSKA

I'm so sorry to hear this very sad news. 

Binky Free together at the Rainbow Bridge.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## undergunfire

I am in tears and in shock over such a tragedy :tears2:.



Rest in peace and binky free, Peapoo and Petey :rainbow::rabbithop


----------



## Bunnicula

There are no words adequate to express my sorrow at your loss.



-Mary Ellen


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I'm so sorry sweetie, how terrible.

RIP Peapoo and Petey:bigtears:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Oh, those poor babies. I'm so sorry.

:bigtears:

Binky free, Peapoo and Petey

:rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun

OMG!! I am so, so sorry. I can't believe this. I know how much you loved your two babies. Please don't blame yourself.

RIP little Peapoo and Petey - you will be so missed 

Jan


----------



## naturestee

Oh no! I can't believe it! I'm so sorry.

Binky free, you beautiful babies. :sad:


----------



## bat42072

I am so sorry.... My prayers and thoughts are with you...

Binkie free sweet babies


----------



## Haley

I saw this title and my heart just dropped. I am just in shock right now.

Im so sorry, hun. I cant imagine how hard this is for you.


----------



## Phinnsmommy

I can't believe this :tears2:

Im so sorry, Peapoo and Petey had such a wonderful life. They knew you loved them, and you knew they loved you.

Binky Free adorable babies urplepansy:


----------



## Pamela Moses

so sorry about your loss rest in peace bunnies


----------



## peapoo_bunny

Thankyou everyone for your kind words..they really are appreciated...im glad to be part of such a great forum!


----------



## missyscove

Oh no! That's awful! I'm so so so so so sorry. I'm actually in tears right now. Binky free babies!


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry 

...binky free little ones.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Just wanted to add my condolences to the rest. I'm so sorry for your loss. Binky-free at the Bridge, you two sweethearts. They were beautiful!


----------



## Sealy

*tears* I am so so very sorry. I'm sorry also for being at a loss for words.. I just feel your pain.

Binkie Free little babies.... May your journey to the Rainbow Bridge be a peaceful one.

Warm hugs to you, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.

~Sealy


----------



## polly

i am so sorry my heart goes out to you. :bigtears:

Binky free little ones:rainbow:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

It's a sad day to hear the bad news. :sad:

I am so sorry Peapoo_bunny.

Binky freePeapoo and Petey. Forever bonded,forever missed andnever forgotten.

Rainbows :rainbow:


----------



## cmh9023

I couldn't believe it when I saw the title of your posting. I had to look twice to be sure I read it right. I'm SOOOO sorry to hear about your loss!!!! I know words can't describe how you're feeling right now. Please don't beat your self up too much about the fence.


----------



## NZminilops

Oh god, please don't say this is true! 

Peapoo and Petey were one of the first pairs on RO I really took a liking too, I loved how Peapoo got that name. it was so unique.

This is so depressing, I can't even begin to imagine how you feel.

:sad:


----------



## monklover

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Binky free Peapoo and Petey. :rainbow:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

I am so sorry Peapoo & Petey. Rest In Peace. If you need to talk, I am here.

Sharon


----------



## peapoo_bunny

Thankyou everyone.. 

my grandmoms cats are most likely what killed them.. the two youngest kittens caught a wild rabbit the other day, and thats why i was going to make the fence better...i just didnt fix it in time.:tears2:


if we were to ever get another rabbit that fence is going to be fixed and reinforced where nothing can get in,out, or under it


----------



## ec

I'm so sorry.... and wiping away a few tears right now, too.

One thing I know for sure: your buns were well cared-for, and very much loved.

Binky free, little sweeties....


----------



## Pipp

So sorry Peapoo, it must be so awful for you... :tears2:

(and I do hope you get another bunny). 

RIP Peapoo and Petey... :rip:



sas :cry1:


----------



## iluvmybuns

Oh my god I am so sorry for your loss, I cannot even imagine.

Rest in peace sweet babies.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

thankyou everyone.. we will probably get another bunny(ies).. i dont know if it will be anytime soon, but we are at least going to look in the next couple weeks..we could never ever replace peapoo and petey, but another bunny might help us cope with losing them... we looked at the shelter(online) where we got petey and they have alot of bunnies in need of a home right now.. but before we do anything the cage will be fixed.

This all feels unreal to me..still cant believe they were gone so quickly

this is Peapoo&Petey's video.. the videos i took with my new camera wouldnt work, so i couldnt use any videos i have of petey...if you have dial up it might be hard to load..i hope it works...

http://s79.photobucket.com/albums/j142/Breeze83/?action=view&current=peapoopeteymovie.flv


----------



## seniorcats

I am very sorry for your loss. I know they will be in your heart forever. ray:


----------



## JadeIcing

I am so sorry. I am in shock here.


----------



## HoneyPot

Oh my god... I just saw this and I am heartbroken. I can't imagine how painful this is. Peapoo and Petey are like forum trademark buns for me, this has hit me pretty hard, poor babies.

My heart is with you.

Nadia


----------



## myLoki

Wow. I'm just so sorry. So so sorry. 


t.


----------



## Eve

I am so very sorry. I was so shocked when I saw the title of this thread. :bigtears:

I am thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs. I hope you are doing ok, this must be so hard for you. 

Binky free Peapoo and Petey. :rainbow:


----------



## Mikoli

Oh my god.

Oh no. Oh no, oh no, no, no. I can't even imagine how you are feeling. Peapoo and Petey were one of my favourite pairs on RO. That is terrible.

:hug:

Binky Free Peapoo and Petey.


----------



## Maureen Las

OMG this is too much .....
I really loved peapoo and petey 
I'll never forget how I told you to wash the liquid soap off of Peapoo

I am heartbroken
I can't believe this either. 

OMG how upsetting..........


----------



## Mikoli

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c41/mikoli1201/Ollie/done.jpg

I'm so, so sorry. I'd make something better, but my eyes are blurring with tears and I can't see to well at the moment. Rest in peace beautiful buns.

Rachel.


----------



## MsBinky

I'm so sorry to hear


----------



## Maureen Las

Thats beautiful rachel......so very sad


----------



## peapoo_bunny

thankyou everyone

and thankyou mikoli....thats beautiful


----------



## Butterfinger

:tears2: Oh my gosh, I'm just seeing this now.... 

I'm sad (But fortunate) to say that most of the rabbits that are mentioned on this section of the forum I have never known in life... But I remember Peapoo and Petey, and how you loved them, and I'll miss them too  It shocked me to see that they were both gone so suddenly.... 

But I can say that they will be remembered, even when this thread grows old and hearts heal :hug2: 
There's even a rabbit on the packaging of a line of rabbit cages that looks almost just like Peapoo (I saw them at PetsMart and Petco).. So every time I pass by one of those cages, I'll remember them both :hug:

~Diana and Butter


----------



## Roxie

:tears2:I am sure that was as hard for you to post as for me to read. I just saw the video and it was beautiful. :bigtears:You were a great bun mother. Do not blame you self. If you ever want to talk my PM box is open:hug1

Binky free Peapoo and Petey:rainbow:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA

I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you.:sad:


----------



## lalena2148

Oh my...I'm so sorry for your loss...this is a huge loss to RO. 

And that video is touching. I was crying like a baby.:cry1: What a tribute to two very loved buns.

Binky free buns. I'll be praying for them as well as you and your family. ray:


----------



## peapoo_bunny

that rabbit is similar to peapoo..i was in petsmart today buying crickets and bird stuff.. I looked at bunnies today, but didnt bring any home...i dont think ill get another anytime soon...its still to hard. we have two new birds that need alot of attention right now anyways..a parakeet and a quaker parrot. 

thanks again for everyones kind words.. they really are appreciated...this would be so much harder if i didnt have other bunny people who understand...everyone else that i have told doesnt really care (other than my family who are major animal lovers)


----------



## Bassetluv

I just saw this thread for the first time a few moments ago, and am truly at a loss for words - I read this and felt numb with shock. 
All I can think to say right now is that I am so very sorry, peapoo_bunny...I know it won't help your pain, but I just wanted to express my sorrow, and let you know that I'm thinking of you during such a terribly difficult time. 

:bigtears:

Binky free, little ones...


----------



## peapoo_bunny

thankyou bassetluv...none of this feels real to me.....i didnt see them, my family didnt tell me until after they were buried, so maybe thats one reason why it feels so unreal....its so hard to believe that theyre gone


----------



## Maureen Las

it's probably beter that you didn't see them and can remember them as we all do in your pics of them...binky free Peapoo and Petey 

i still can't believe they are gone either....


----------



## peapoo_bunny

i am glad i didnt see them..it probably would have made it worse..and like you said i remember them like they were, running around doing binkies:heart:


----------



## Starina

I am so sorry. I did adouble take when I saw this thread,I thought that I had read it wrong.:tears2:Those 2 buns were such characters, and will be missed by many of us here at RO.:hug1

~Star~


----------



## Flopsy

*Starina wrote: *


> I am so sorry. I did adouble take when I saw this thread,I thought that I had read it wrong.:tears2:Those 2 buns were such characters, and will be missed by many of us here at RO.:hug1
> 
> ~Star~


^100% same.

Oh no  So full of charater those two. Binkie Free at the Rainbow Bridge my loves, be nice to Flopsy cause he's all alone up there right now. :sad: I am so sorry, I wish I had words to express how much I am. I very much enjoyed seeing you post them and their stories here. May they never be forgotten. :hug1

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## PixieMillyMommy

[align=center]













Glitter Graphics
[/align]


----------



## peapoo_bunny

thankyou jadeicing and pixiemilliemommy, those are beautiful.


----------



## Bangbang

...omg... I'm so sorry for you... I can't believe it... Binky free Peapoo and Petey
urplepansy:


----------



## maherwoman

I'm in tears...I'm just seeing this now...after about two months of having to hurry through my time, and only being able to get online at the library or at friends' houses...I'm so sorry I wasn't able to respond until now...

My love to you...I can't believe the two buns that inspired my love for moobunnies are gone...my heart is with you.

Binky happy, beautiful Sweethearts...you are in great company with Buck and all the bunnies and other animals to play with. We will miss you until we all meet again.

And to you, Mommy...my love and many, many hugs...know that my heart is with you...

Rosie


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

When I saw this I couldn't believe was i was reading. They were so cute. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Binky free at the bridge Peapoo and Petey.... :rainbow:

:rip::angelandbunny:


----------



## lemonaxis

dear dear little bunnies, I am crying for you , rest in peace little ones
I want to make this better, but I can't
To peapoo_bunny, take care,
My thoughts are with you:rose:


----------

